# Fitco 400 Watt ground fogger review



## Vlad

Well shut my mouth!!

I know that there are at least three threads on ground foggers already, one discussing which fluids to use, one on another brand, and one about this brand, but only questioning how to put it together.
I know that I had been amongst the skeptics who had been saying how could it work with such a small chilling compartment, and I was also listening to reports from early users on another forum about how the results were mediocre at best.
It turns out, that on visiting my daughter at work at Halloween Adventure Super Store, and checking out the damaged clearance section as was my want, I stumbled across 2 400 watt Fitco ground foggers labeled as is, and at 50% off we purchased them both at $19 a piece.
Black Cat and I tested them this past weekend, and I'll be darned if these things don't work pretty well if used properly. The fog is indeed quite thick, and hugs the ground very well.The temps were in the 50s with a slight breeze. 
I found that if you let the machine run through a prolonged burst, only stopping when the machine needed to go into a reheat cycle, the second half of that burst would NOT be well chilled, and would rise. IF however, you used the machines in short bursts, the fog was nice and thick, and stuck to the ground like it was glued there. I was amazed to say the least. I used a basic brand X fog juice, and instead of using the frozen water pouch that is supplied with the machine, I used regular ice cubes.
I also noted that the rectangular opening seemed to play a major role in the good behavior of these machines, by allowing the fog to roll out slowly, instead of being pushed out under high pressure. The downside of this opening seemed to be that the fog didn't travel far, perhaps 8'-10'. It may be possible for it to stretch farther under less breezy conditions, or if used over a longer period of time, or if enclosed in interior haunt rooms.
I also noted that after 20 minutes or so of use, the ice in the chilling chamber had gone down by about a third. So the early estimates I heard about ice refilling times between 40-60 minutes, seems to be correct. I have not tested this machine with a block of ice that fills the cooling chamber, or other likely methods I can think of for extending the time before refills. 
All in all, I'd have to give these foggers a rating of B- as they're shipped from the factory. If combined with better remotes to enable shorter bursts, at timed intervals, I would think my rating would go up to at least an A-. Pretty Ghoul is sending me some timers, and I'll add on to this thread when they arrive, and the machines have been retested.


----------

